# FootJoy M-Project Shoes



## One Planer (Mar 12, 2014)

I decided I wanted to try a pair of spikeless shoes for summer golf. I've always worn FootJoy shoes so decided to have a look at their range. In the end I settled on the M-Project range and I'm glad I did.







The shoes look great and fit even better straight out of the box. They are so light it is untrue. Despite the lightness they offer excellent support and are easily the most comfortable golf shoes I have ever worn. FootJoy offer the trim in a number of colours to match all wardrobes and tastes, so there really is a shoe for everyone.

The studded grips are excellent. An excellent combination of spiked and flat studs offering great grip. 













They look great on the foot with an ultra-modern look that offer both style and comfort. 







Here's a few more pictures to finish my review:



















Thanks for reading.


----------



## chris661 (Mar 12, 2014)

Each to their own but to me they look


----------



## One Planer (Mar 12, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Each to their own but to me they look 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Clearly you're a man of little taste :rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 12, 2014)

Class write up mate , These are Something that i have been thinking about for a while for the summer , thinking even more of getting them now  ...


----------



## One Planer (Mar 12, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			Class write up mate , These are Something that i have been thinking about for a while for the summer , thinking even more of getting them now  ...
		
Click to expand...

They're a cracking pair of pumps Bill.  

Fit like slippers right out if the box!!


----------



## User20205 (Mar 12, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Clearly you're a man of little taste :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


They do look comfy, but then  so do the Velcro shoes my grandad used to buy out of the news of the world magazine 

All they are missing is a set of calipers


----------



## richart (Mar 12, 2014)

They look like my daughters ballet shoes. Ecco Bioms are much more manly.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 13, 2014)

richart said:



			Ecco Bioms are much more manly.

Click to expand...

Funny you should mention Ecco. Got my Dad a set of Ecco Hydromax for Christmas (Spikeless). Felt a little rigid to me.

Good shoes, but I prefer my ballet pumps :thup:


----------



## chris661 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Clearly you're a man of little taste :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

As are you. A grown man referring to shoes as "pumps" tut tut tut


----------



## One Planer (Mar 13, 2014)

chris661 said:



			As are you. A grown man referring to shoes as "pumps" tut tut tut 

Click to expand...

Says the chap using a barf smiley


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 13, 2014)

chris661 said:



			As are you. A grown man referring to shoes as "pumps" tut tut tut 

Click to expand...

Surely it's daps these days .....,


----------



## One Planer (Mar 13, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Surely it's daps these days .....,
		
Click to expand...

If you say so :mmm:


----------



## Twire (Mar 14, 2014)

Quite like the look of those... But due to poor quality of my last few pairs of FootJoy's I won't be buying them.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 14, 2014)

Twire said:



			Quite like the look of those... But due to poor quality of my last few pairs of FootJoy's I won't be buying them.
		
Click to expand...

D'ya know. I've heard tell of quality issues with Footjoy shoes. I'll be honest, I'm yet to have an issue :mmm:


----------



## bladeplayer (Mar 14, 2014)

Ive been trying to find somewhere local to me to try a pair on .. soo frustrating


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 15, 2014)

Gareth said:








Click to expand...

Prototypes are coming on nicely, I cant wait to see them when they are finished


----------



## GB72 (Mar 15, 2014)

Saw a pair.of the Footjoy Contour Casual spikeless today. Preferred the look and would be tempted if I had the cash


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone else using these? Thinking of getting a pair but wondered how they were holding up.


----------

